# Bodybuilder Rich Piana Alive & Fighting After Medical Emergency, Girlfriend Says



## Arnold (Aug 11, 2017)

*Bodybuilder Rich Piana Alive & Fighting After Medical Emergency, Girlfriend Says*

Bodybuilding superstar Rich Piana is alive and fighting for his life after a medical emergency in Florida this week ... so says his girlfriend. 

TMZ Sports has learned ... Piana's fitness model girlfriend, Chanel Jansen, was with Piana when he collapsed and hit his head on Monday afternoon. 

Sources tell us ... Chanel administered CPR on the massive 46-year-old until help arrived. 

He was transported to a nearby hospital where he was put in a medically induced coma. 

There were rumors that Piana died from his injuries -- but Chanel says that's just not true. 

" I just want to be clear [Piana] is STILL ALIVE," Chanel says ... "All myself and his family are asking for is POSITIVE thoughts, prayers, and love."

Piana is a former Mr. California who went on to become a huge Instagram sensation -- racking up more than 1 million followers with pumped up photos and videos.

He's a staple on the bodybuilding circuit and has worked out with some of the biggest stars in the sport -- including the guy who plays The Mountain on "Game of Thrones."

*Source:* http://www.tmz.com/2017/08/11/rich-piana-still-alive-coma/


----------



## jackyjaggs (Aug 11, 2017)

so curious as to what caused it all. do we think the real story will ever come out?


----------



## macedog24 (Aug 14, 2017)

jackyjaggs said:


> so curious as to what caused it all. do we think the real story will ever come out?


Good question!  I wonder the same. Partying ,drugs, OD,? Possible foul play? 



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Aug 14, 2017)

the update I heard and posted in another thread is they took him out of the coma but then put him back in, does not sound good.


----------



## zoco (Aug 15, 2017)

Supposedly, Gregg Valentino has some info of what happened and his story is that there were no drugs involved.

*Gregg Valentino on What Really Happened to Rich Piana*


----------



## Arnold (Aug 15, 2017)

zoco said:


> Supposedly, Gregg Valentino has some info of what happened and his story is that there were no drugs involved.
> 
> *Gregg Valentino on What Really Happened to Rich Piana*



then why did the cops find white powder on the counter?


----------



## mrfrench (Aug 16, 2017)

insulin coma?? really interested in hearing what it was...


----------



## zoco (Aug 16, 2017)

Prince said:


> then why did the cops find white powder on the counter?



That's what Valentino says, not me    Also who can confirm that the "white powder" report was an official police report ?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 16, 2017)

I think his former BFF has it right...

https://youtu.be/11ah3ABtU0I


----------

